
Face ID FUD - smpetrey
https://daringfireball.net/2017/10/face_id_fud
======
canes123456
This article is biased nonsense. Gruber is a smart guy but his biases blind
him to nuances way too often. Apple is talking about the spec for face id but
clearly said nothing about the specs for each part.

